# Another .308 Reloading Question



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so I'm searching for a low recoil load for my daughters .308. Ive tried the Remington 125gr and the Sierra 125gr SP. Ive used anything from 38 all the way up to 41gr of IMR 3031. So far the best I have been able to do with over over 70 rounds loaded is 2" groups with 41gr IMR 3031. Keep in mind this is the same gun that I was able to shoot a 3/4" 8 shot group with using Federal 150gr power shok ammo so I know its capable of doing better.

I just picked up some Nosler 125 BT and am thinking of trying some IMR-4895 seeings how IMR-3031 is not even listed as a recommended powder in the manual.

I'm trying to get a 125gr bullet at about 2500fps from a 20" barrel. Based on the recoil calculators Ive been using its about 8 to 8.5 lbs of recoil which is the high side of where I want to be.

I'm wondering if anybody ever tried to accomplish the same or close to the same thing and if so maybe you could send a few ideas my way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A 2" group is not bad for 125s out of a .308. I never could get a 125gr bullet to paper as well as a 150gr in a .308. I supposed I could have tried harder. I'm just not a big fan of 125gr bullets in a .30 caliber rifle that has a normal rate of twist.

It's not the weight of the bullet that makes it innacurate....be less unstable is a better way to describe it, it's the length of the projectile....and 125gr bullets are relatively short. Generally, bullets on the short end of a given caliber list are not as accurate, not as stable through a barrel made for longer (heavier) projectiles.

I would stick with the .150 gr bullet and reduce the load.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's actually what I was thinking. I did notice that the 125gr Noslers are quite a bit longer then the Sierras so with that in mind maybe I will be able to close the group down a little.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

taken from your original thread: Report this postReply with quoteRe: 25-06 for elk??
by chet » Tue Oct 05, 2010 3:34 pm 

7-08 would work, and a 308 would be even more versatile. either way, I can help you with some "youth" loads.
We use small amounts of h4895 and 125gr ballistic tips in my kimber 308 for the kiddies. they call them "green hornets" (due to the green polymer tip) and so far nobody has noticed the extra recoil from the case full of varget and 150 gr ballistic tips when they've shot at deer and antelope I have the scope marked to adjust for the two different loads without having to shoot to verify.



I use 37gr of H4895 with the 125gr BT's


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great, now here is another question and I have heard different answers to this. Are H4895 and IMR4895 the same thing? Some guys say the IMR is a titch faster and others say they are exactly the same. Once again, the H4895 is not in the book (Nosler that is) but it is listed on the Hodgdon youth guide at 38gr Nosler 125gr @ 2592 from a 24" which is about 2400 from a 20" barrel. 


Thanks Chet.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hodgdon has a website you can look at powder and loads. Google Hodgdon and it should pop up. IMR and Hodgdon burn rates are not the same. In fact I think IMR (Dupont) and Hodgdon are now owned by the same company.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I am under the impression that the ONLY powder that is safe to use in such small charge weights is H4895. Other powders can actually cause dangerous squibs and pressure spikes when used in small amounts. H4895 is actually faster than IMR4895. THEY ARE NOT THE SAME even tho hogdons now owns both. Use the Hogdon youth guide, it works, do not substitute.
I'll bet you end up faster than 2400 even from your 20" tube.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try here. http://www.data.hodgdon.com


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Since recoil is one of your main concerns I would stick with the 125 grain bullet and live with the 2" group at 100 yards. That's still in the bread basket at 200 yards which is going to be the range of most of your shots if you do the hunt right...if not, don't take the shot. Remember, a 150 grain slug at 2400 fps is going to kick exactly like a 30-30 and small kids will generally say ouch at that. Make the shooting experience fun. 
Use a very bulky power if you can on reduced loads and you might even consider using magnum primers for better ignition. Shake the rounds a little to make sure the power is not bunched up down by the bullet before you load up and everything will be just fine.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would buy the Remington reduced recoil factory loads and not screw around with all the reduced load stuff. I did this with my daughter and her 308 while she was still very little, as in 8 years old. They simply don't shoot enough to justify buying a whole bunch of special powders and bullets to make a load. Just order 100 rounds of the Remington stuff and that wil last her until she can handle standad 150grn loads. My daughters gun does shoot the 125 BT's good, but at around 3100 fps out of a 18inch barrel. The Remington reduced recoil ammo shot around and inch if I remember correctly.-------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Ive considered the reduced recoil loads but I just wanted to see if I could find one of my own. She does shoot more then the average girls her age due to the fact that I want her to be very proficient by the time she is 12.

BP I remember when I got my Grandfathers old model 94 with the metal butt-plate. I was 12 and oh boy did it hurt!! I defiantly do not want that. Right now I make sure the gun is held tight in my vise so the recoil she feels is comparable to a .223. My goal is to get her shooting habits established and slowly allow her to feel more and more of the recoil. I think that even all of the recoil of a reduced load could cause a new young shooter to create a flinch.

I'm going to work up a few loads with the IMR-4895 (because I have some) and the 125 noslers starting at about 41.5gr @2670 from a 24" barrel (according to the book) I think that will give me right about what I'm looking for. If that don't work Ill try a grain or two up and see. If I still cant bring it in from 2" I will either deal with it at 2" or pick up some H4895 and try again lol.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Try using one of the all copper bullets like a Barnes TSX. They are usually a little longer in length.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, here are a few results. The info is there if you can read it lol It was cold and I was wearing gloves. I'm not real happy with the results but I'm getting to the point where I may just have to admit that I'm not going to get real tight groups with a reduced load.

I have now tried 10 different loads with 2 different powders and 2 different bullets.

What I was after is 3" high at 100 = 3.25" low at 240 with a 2500 FPS load.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually BoO, that second group(3031) isn't that bad for a normal hunting rifle in a normal situation. It looks to me that IMR3031 would be the better powder. Maybe if you just tweak that load up or down a hundred FPS she might tighten up a little and be "good enough for the girls you go out with"  . I am thinkin your hittin deers out there 250 yards with that loads fairly regularly. One other thing...are you sure that gun is capable of groups much tighter than that with any load?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Surprisingly yes, here is a 8 shot group with Federal 150gr Power Shok ammo. 3/4 inch 8 shot group. Yeh I know from a 20" barrel from Mossberg that costs a hair over $300.00 tough to believe. I shot the 8 rounds then made a 4 click to the left adjustment which put me to far left then came back right 2 clicks and put the final two shots right where I wanted them. I was hoping to find something similar with a reduced hand load but your right, the groups I'm shooting are good out to 250 which is the max shot I will allow her to shoot.


----------

